# Doks in /usr/share/doc lesen

## AustrianCoder

Hallo.

Mit welchem Programm kann ich die Doks in /usr/share/doc/ am besten lesen? Ich will nicht immer gunzip FILE.TXT.GZ machen um es dann lesen zu können. Dafür gibt es doch sicher ein Tool.

Danke, Christian

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

eine txt.gz Datei ist eine txt Datei, die in gzip Format komprimiert wurde. Mit 

```

# gunzip FILE.TXT.GZ

```

kannst du sie dekomprimiren, allerding nur dann, wenn du root bist, oder schreibe-Rechte für das Verzeichnis hast, in dem sich FILE.TXT.GZ befindet.

Mit -c wird der Inhalt der Datei in stdout umgeleitet, d.h. erscheint der Text auf dem Bildschrim.

Also, benutze das:

```

# gunzip -c FILE.TXT.GZ | less

```

Als tool, bash Skript schrieben

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ -z $1 ];

    echo "usage: $0 txt.gz-file"

    exit

fi

gunzip -c $1 | less

```

----------

## Gekko

```
mc
```

damit machs ich recht gern   :Laughing: 

----------

## AustrianCoder

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> eine txt.gz Datei ist eine txt Datei, die in gzip Format komprimiert wurde. Mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist mir (siehe oben) ja nix neues.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit -c wird der Inhalt der Datei in stdout umgeleitet, d.h. erscheint der Text auf dem Bildschrim.
> 
> Also, benutze das:
> ...

 

Besser als nichts. Doch dann kann ich gleich bei meiner alten Methode bleiben 

```

gunzip FILE.TXT.GZ

nano FILE.TXT

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Als tool, bash Skript schrieben

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ -z $1 ];

    echo "usage: $0 txt.gz-file"

    exit

fi

gunzip -c $1 | less

```

----------

## AustrianCoder

Der mc scheint echt fein su sein... der nehm ich.

Danke für alle Antworten

----------

## Mac Fly

```
less file.gz
```

----------

## lolli78

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> less file.gz
> ```
> ...

 

das ist die beste lösung.

falls es aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht klappen sollte und "less" datenmüll anzeigt - versuch es mal mit

```
zless file.gz
```

lorenz.

----------

## jay

Der midnicght commander (mc) kann neben .gz auch .html Dateien darstellen. Also das optimale Tool für solche Sachen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

w3m kann auch, und die HTML dateien werden sogar mit den Bildern auf der Konsole angezeigt, echt super

----------

